

I'm looking for a makerspace/hackerspace in NYC - paddy_m

I am looking at joining a hackerspace in NYC.  Does anyone have any feedback or experiences to share?<p>I am leaning heavily towards 3rd ward because of their current sale.  https://www.3rdward.com/memberships.  At $250 a month 3rd ward is steep but manageable, that requires a year long commitment though.  I think I am willing to give it a shot.  I want to use the metalshop and build furniture.  I think for professionals it's an excellent deal.<p>There is also the Madagascar Institute.  Which has a welding shop and charges $70 a month. http://www.madagascarinstitute.com/  .  I'm a little worried about shop safety and guidance there.  It does look like a fun place.<p>I really wish Tech Shop were in NYC.  http://brooklyn.techshop.com/get_involved.html .  They have a pre-signup page for $2000 for a year's membership.  That is dependent on them building their NYC place which seems doubtful.<p>I don't think NYCResistor has the tools for the type of projects I want to work on.<p>What other places could people recommend?
How is techshop in SF?
======
johnmurch
Have you heard of <http://blog.makerbar.com/?page_id=83>? I know Hoboken isn't
NYC but the path is pretty quick (post sandy) :)

~~~
paddy_m
Do they have metalworking and woodworking equpiment. From their homepage it
seems to be a lot of arduino stuff.

Thanks though? Are you a member?

~~~
johnmurch
Not a member just heard about them. Not sure about that amount of space/tools
- Here are some others in or around NYC/NY
<http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/New_York>

